# mondfest beweist horde ist blizz liebling



## danksager (16. Februar 2010)

h< ho an alle 

jetzt nach dem mann so durch die lande gejuckelt ist um die urahnen abzuklappern kommt man ja zwangsläufig um die ahnen in den hauptstadte nicht herum wen man den erfolg haben will nun ist mir dort mal wieder aufgefallen das die ahnen bei der horde immer sehr schwer zu ereichen waren bzw auch nur mit einem schlachtzug mit verbindung eines stadteraids 

wen ich da nur an ogrimar denke da steht der urahne neben dem königshaus 
in tb muss man sich durchkämpfen bis zu brücke 
nur silbermond ist so wie die alli ahnen fair aufgestellt 

zum vergleich sturmwind müssen die hordler nur mit dem boot von der tundra aus reinfahren und sind schon im park 
in if nur rein reiten und sich links halten und schon stehen sie vor ihm 
darnassus ist ja auch kein thema portal vorn ruteran und durchs wasser und schon stehen sie vor ihm 

was meint ihr sind dazu sind die ahnen der horde besser geschützt als die ahnen der allyianz


----------



## Arosk (16. Februar 2010)

OG hat ein Hintereingang. Unsichtbarkeitstränke sollen auch helfen.


----------



## Sokkha (16. Februar 2010)

mimi?

ne aber mal ehrlich.. kommt auf den server an.. also auf eredar wird jeder durchgelassen.. soweit ichs bermeke^^


----------



## danksager (16. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OG hat ein Hintereingang. Unsichtbarkeitstränke sollen auch helfen.



bis der erste roxxor kidi schurke dich sieht ^^


----------



## Shaxul (16. Februar 2010)

@TE: Satzzeichen waren heute aus, oder wie?


----------



## plastic (16. Februar 2010)

Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, auch wenn ich den erfolg am nachmittag gemacht habe und keine probleme, ausser in in og einmal sterben, hatte. sw ist ja wirklich izy, in og muss man am hauptplatz vorbei, am ah vorbei, bis ganz nach hinten. uc war auch leicht und tb ging so einiger massen, auch wenn dort der urahne im letzten eck stand.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das es keinen unterschiedt gibt. Aber die tatsache das der weg zur gegnerischen Fraktion meist kurz ist und man dazu noch umgebracht wird, regt einen ziehmlich auf sodass es einem nur schlimmer vorkommen kann.

Edit: Wie oben schon genannt. 
 	In OG einfach den Seiteneingang nehmen da trifft man seltener auf Hordler mit glück gar nicht. Man muss nicht durch den Pulk vorm AH.


----------



## Vadarassar (16. Februar 2010)

in Undercity muss man nichtmal in die Stadt rein, kommt an keiner einzigen Stadtwache vorbei, sondern landet direkt am ehemaligen Königsthron, ehe die Stadt überhaupt anfängt, direkt beim Urahnen....


----------



## Lord Gama (16. Februar 2010)

Sokkha schrieb:


> mimi?
> 
> ne aber mal ehrlich.. kommt auf den server an.. also auf eredar wird jeder durchgelassen.. soweit ichs bermeke^^



/sign


Wie du schon sagst ist es mal schwerer mal einfacher... auf beiden Seiten. 

Viel interessanter finde ich dass es mehrere Rarmobs gibt nur die Horde töten kann, aber das gehört hier nicht hin ;-)


----------



## danksager (16. Februar 2010)

Sokkha schrieb:


> mimi?
> 
> ne aber mal ehrlich.. kommt auf den server an.. also auf eredar wird jeder durchgelassen.. soweit ichs bermeke^^



also bei uns auf dem syndikat musst du dir die urahnen hart erkämpfen was ich auch gut finde also das soll kein mimi treat werden ich finde nur man hätte es der horde bei uns nicht so leicht machen dürfen


----------



## Oronarc (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> ...wen ich da nur an ogrimar denke da steht der urahne neben dem königshaus
> i...



schon mal was von dem Hintereingang von Orgrimmar gehört? Auf dem Weg von dort zum Urahn ist so gut wie nie was los und damit ist gerade der Urahn in Orgrimmar locker zu erreichen.


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (16. Februar 2010)

Allys die ich in die richtung des Uhrahnen Laufen sehe lasse ich immer passieren. Mittlerweile benutzen die sogar den Hintereingang. Find ich toll von denen. Server Gorgonnash.


----------



## _Flare_ (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> mondfest beweist horde ist blizz liebling



Nein und dieser dämliche Erfolg hat damit noch weniger zu tun.

Allgemein ist es einfach so, dass man aufs Maul bekommt wenn man in die gegnerische Hauptstadt wackelt, ob Horde oder Allianz ist dabei vollkommen egal!


----------



## Flonzo (16. Februar 2010)

ähm mal so zur erklärung:

OG: hinten rein reiten --> sache auf 2 mins und so viele leuts stehen da auch nicht
UC: steht ganz oben direkt am anfang fast.... also wenn der schwer zu erreichen seon soll dan weiß ichs auch net
TB: Mein Gott muss man halt 1 mal sterben aber sonst dürfte der auch zu schaffen sein.

Bei der Allianz ist es genau so schwer also ich weiß nich was die Aufregung soll


----------



## Secretus (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die horde (zumindestens bei uns) einfach mehr und besser deft und aggressiver gegenüber allis ist. bei uns ist das den allis (bin selbst einer, aber allein hat man nie chancen :-\ ) egal, wenn varian wrynn abgemetzelt wird. bei der horde haste selbst in uc riesen gegenwehr...

und so viel schwerer sind die hordeahnen nicht. der in if ist ja auch direkt vor dem haus, wo man mitm portal rauskommt. und für sw musste auch erstmal reinkommen weil da alle rumstehen. und darnassus geb ich dir recht ist fair. aber immer noch nicht so leicht wie in uc.

von daher:

NEIN, wir allis habens nicht schwerer, sondern leichter!


----------



## Natar (16. Februar 2010)

plastic schrieb:


> in og muss man am hauptplatz vorbei, am ah vorbei, bis ganz nach hinten. uc war auch leicht und tb ging so einiger massen, auch wenn dort der urahne im letzten eck stand.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erstell dir mal einen hordlertwink


----------



## Timuriel (16. Februar 2010)

Also, Donnerfels geht prima allein, wenn man nicht vorne reingeht, sondern hinten den Aufzug nimmt-dann ist man fast schon da. Understadt ist der Ahne gradeaus und mit höchstens einmal Sterben machbar-falls Hordler dastehen. Einzig Orgrimmar ist bissel schwieriger, aber Hintereingang, Unsichtbarkeitstrank und gut ist. Oder Du erwischst nette Hordler, die dich durchreiten lassen, so wie bei uns geschehen.
Von daher hat man es als Allie nicht schwerer wie die Horde-und die müssen in Eisenschmiede an der Bank und im Ah vorbei, wo sich jede Menge Allies tümmeln.


----------



## Oronarc (16. Februar 2010)

Secretus schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die horde (zumindestens bei uns) einfach mehr und besser deft und aggressiver gegenüber allis ist.



Der Grund dafür ist ja wohl mal sonnenklar: nur ein toter Ally ist ein guter Ally...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (16. Februar 2010)

Also mal ehrlich wie kann man sich so anstellen OG hintereingang und zack ist man da ohne Problem außer man trifft den passenden Hordler. TB auch hintereingang und schon ist man da wenn ihr alle den vorder eingang benutzt ist es euer Problem. Ich hab gestern auch alles was durch den vordereingang von TB kam zum Friedhof geschickt per Eilverfahren.


----------



## Espe89 (16. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wäre es Zufall!

Ich glaube kaum, dass Blizz bei der Kreation der Hauptstädte an irgend welche von diesen Events gedacht hat, oder dass jemals irgend ein Vogel auf die Idee kommen würde nach Käse zum Whine zu fragen, weil irgend welche NPCs am Arsch der Welt von der Stadt stehen. Das ist nun wirklich kindisch.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. Februar 2010)

Oo Horde soll blizzs liebling sein ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich musst lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaub eher du bekommst nicht genug liebe


----------



## ninchu (16. Februar 2010)

also uc, reden wir mal nicht von.....total easy going
og auch, man muss halt nur den weg kennen und hinten rein is der kürzeste, darfst nur nicht vom mount geholt werden
zu guter letzt tb, hinten den fahrstuhl hoch, notfalls 3 wachen umnuken und gut

ich bin in allen drei städten insgesamt 2 mal über die wupper gegangen und das auch nur wegen solcher roxxor.....juhu guck ma n alli mit nur noch 50% hp.....kiddies
also unfair is anders, ganz ehrlich


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe dieses Fest. Man steht in SW in der Nähe des Ahnen und wartet nur auf die doofen Hordler, damit man sie umklatschen kann...BEVOR sie den Ahnen erreichen.
Endlich mal ein Event, bei dem ich auch meinen Spaß habe.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> zum vergleich sturmwind müssen die hordler nur mit dem boot von der tundra aus reinfahren und sind schon im park



Und? Letztes Jahr war die Position auf buffed noch falsch angegeben. Ich bin durchs Stadttor rein und durfte erstmal wie doof suchen und hab es trotzdem geschafft. Und es war kein Geisterserver.


----------



## TheDoggy (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich persönlich fand ja die Urahnen von Eisenschmiede, Darnassus und den auf Teldrassil viel Ätzender. Und bei Sturmwind patroulliert nen 80er Elite NPC in der Nähe des Parks, auch nicht so funny. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der in Undercity ist ein Witz und für OG gibts den Hintereingang.


----------



## Tilim (16. Februar 2010)

UC war relativ einfach reinreiten ansprechen sterben-.-

Auf TB standen schön an jedem Aufzum 1-2 schamanen die einen schön mit ihrem komischen Blitz wieder runter geworfen haben. War man einmal oben wurde man 3 mal vom gleichen troll jäger umgeballert.

In OG standen in regelmäßigen abständen Frostmage die einen mit Frostnova und Frostblitzen immer wieder vom Mount gepustet haben.

In den Ally städten sehe ich regelmäßig Hordler die keinen Ally interessieren. Die reiten durch sprechen an winken nochmal schön und vepissen sich wieder.

 Ach ja Hordler neigen dazu am Kadaver zu campen und einen nicht rezzen zu lassen-.-


----------



## Xerom (16. Februar 2010)

@ drei Haare bist erst 12 gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh weiter Sandburgen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE wo bitte ist in Silbermond ein Urahne? Achso deswegen so einfach.

Und zum mimimi Ich bin auf Blackhand da ist es durchwachsen aber man schenkt sich auf beiden Seiten nichts SW ist recht einfach Haupteingang rein links abiegen Seitengang durch und stehst im Park, dann Tiefenbahn und IF ist miterledigt. Darnassus ist freeloot^^


----------



## Skyler93 (16. Februar 2010)

Letzes Jahr bni ich auch einfach mit mein Deffkrieger durchgerannt durch SW, zudem hatte ich ka wo er ist, also guckte ich mal bei varian vorbei, danach gings richtung park, und dann sagte n gildenkumpel ders beim hafen (wenn mich nicht alels täuscht) und ich bin einfach dahingeritten, gestorben 0x 
komisch ist das ich bei Darnassus gestorben bin -.- najo haben dann ne 5mann grp gemacht und haben die kings zerlegt, ka was ihr allies macht, aber ich reit an euch vorbei und euch ists eh nur egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambarene (16. Februar 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, die Horde hat es definitiv nicht einfacher.

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten eine Char, der den Erfolg macht. Im Vergleich also mal Stadt für Stadt...

Alli nach Ogri: Hintereingang dann nur reiten bis zum Urahnen und wieder raus.. Ist etwas schwieriger, weil mehr Wachen, aber nicht wirklich ein Problem.
Alli nach Donnerfels: Absolut geschenkt. Hintereingang kurz durchs Haus und über die Brücke, abgeben. Kein Widerstand.... Mit nem Priester war der Weg raus der Hit. Livitieren und über die Kante -> und wech ;-)
Alli nach UC: Der ist doch wohl geschenkt oder? Der ist nicht mal wirklich drinnen, also ohne Wachen. Vorne rein und abgeben. Nur wenn da nen Def steht, stirbt man eben.

Horde nach Eisenschmiede: Langer Anreiseweg, aber geschenkt. Rein, links rum und abgeben.
Horde nach SW: Von Westfall an der Küste zum Hafen schwimmen und von hinten zum Park. Ist m.E. nach der schwierigste Urahne, weil viele Wachen da rumhängen und im Park eher mal was los ist.
Horde nach Darnassus: Doof mit der Anreise via Auberdine und Schiff. Dann durchs Portal und nach links rüber. Widerstand meistens gleich null. Bin sogar normal wieder raus und per Schiff nach Auberdine. Einfach zeitaufwendig.

Wenn es jemandem geschenkt wurde, dann den Allis...


----------



## Scørpius86 (16. Februar 2010)

Finde es so albern, deswegen auch noch zu meinen die Horde wäre Blizzard Liebling. Wäre wie wenn Hordler sich aufregen würden das ein Allianzler der neue Lichkönig gewurden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Oft kommen mächtige Personen von der Allianz... und niemand jammerd rum.. Warum auch???


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gestern mit Krieger auch nach Sw rein... Durchs Haupttor und ratet mal wo Ich abgefangen wurde ? 

Richtig am Handelsdestrikt. Wo eine Horde von 10 Allianzspieler stand. Nja mir egal, mein Oh Shit Button gedrückt (Laststand, Schildwall, Schildblock,Trinkets ect) 

Schon war ich an dem Tunnel, wo ich eine Meute hinter mir herzog. Dort wurde ich nach gefühlten 3 Millionen Schlägen umgefistet. Und von Lvl 68 Dks natürlich ausgelacht und auf mich gespuckt (das ganze im Millisekundentakt) und solche Nettigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dafür.. das zeigt mir die geistige Reife von manchen Spielern

Danach hatte Ich aber meine Ruhe und konnte mich Richtung Park bewegen auf Mount. Aber ich weiß echt nicht was der TE hat. Og lauft man ne Strecke von 500 Meter grad aus durch... UC begegnet man wenn überhaupt 10 Wachen das einzigste wo etwas doof Ist ist Tb. 

Wenn ich mir im Gegenzug IF, SW, Darnassus anschaue. IF MITTEN in der Stadt, SW MITTEN in der Stadt, Darnassus gehts dann eigentlich ohne Probleme. 

Großes Mimimimi von nem Allianzspieler der Angst davor hat auch mal in der Nähe von Hordler alleine aufzutauchen und nicht im Rudel


----------



## j4ckass (16. Februar 2010)

Mal ehrlich, in UC, Silbermond und TB ist nichts los. 
Da von "durchkämpfen" zu sprechen ist bissl übertrieben. Und bei Thrall hinten in OG ist eigentlich auch nichts los, einfach beim Hinterheingang rein und gut ist.


----------



## Starfros (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> bis der erste roxxor kidi schurke dich sieht ^^



Warum Roxxor kidi schurke ?

Wenn man einen weiteren Erfolg haben will, killt man solche Eindringlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesime (16. Februar 2010)

Die Urahnen in den Hordehauptstädten sind keineswegs schwer für die Allianz zu erreichen.Der Knackpunkt hierbei ist lediglich die Uhrzeit.Zu den Stosszeiten ist es logischerweise schwerer weil dann viel mehr Leute dort unterwegs sind.Also schaut man halt das man sich die Urahnen dort holt wenn nur wenig los ist.
Als ich mir die geholt habe bin ich in allen 4 Hauptstädten nicht einem einzigen Hordler begegnet.OG Hintereingang und durchreiten bis zum Urahnen.Invispot,Ahne anlabern,Homeport...done.TB hinterer Aufzug,durch bis zum Urahnen,Invispot,Ahne anlabern,Homeport...done.Silbermond genau das Gleiche nur ohne Aufzug^^.In UC gibt es ohne gegnerische Spieler keinerlei Hindernisse auf dem Weg zum Urahnen.Rein...laberlaber und wieder raus.
Um Einiges schwerer zu erreichen für die Horde sind die Urahnen in SW und IF und unter Umständen Darnassus.IF durch den Haupteingang?Ohne nen Raid ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.Bleibt also nur die Tiefenbahn von SW aus.
SW Haupteingang ist nicht ganz so verrückt wie IF aber auch hier sehr unwahrscheinlich.Also eher mit dem Schiff aus der Tundra.Noch bisserl Glück auf dem Weg vom Hafen in den Park und vom Park in die Tiefenbahn und auch das is geschafft.
Darnassus brauchts bloss etwas Glück mit den gegnerischen Spielern und auch das is kein Thema mehr.
Exodar...puh...weiss ich nimmer wo der Urahne steht aber ich glaube irgendwo ausserhalb der Stadt.


----------



## el-boom (16. Februar 2010)

Sokkha schrieb:


> mimi?
> 
> ne aber mal ehrlich.. kommt auf den server an.. also auf eredar wird jeder durchgelassen.. soweit ichs bermeke^^



Ich glaub das worauf er sich bezieht ist Serverunabhängig, es geht um den allgemeinen Standpunkt der URahnen.


----------



## Galbadia (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> h< ho an alle
> 
> jetzt nach dem mann so durch die lande gejuckelt ist um die urahnen abzuklappern kommt man ja zwangsläufig um die ahnen in den hauptstadte nicht herum wen man den erfolg haben will nun ist mir dort mal wieder aufgefallen das die ahnen bei der horde immer sehr schwer zu ereichen waren bzw auch nur mit einem schlachtzug mit verbindung eines stadteraids
> 
> ...



Rat doch mal warum es "Erfolg" heisst...

Wenn du etwas schwieriges erreicht hast, so verwöhnte Gimps kann ich net leiden. Tu doch was dafür das du dein Erfolg bekommst, Und? Ist es halt schwerer, ist besser als jeden Erfolg wie Zucker in den Arsch geblasen zubekommen.


----------



## Doncalzone (16. Februar 2010)

plastic schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, auch wenn ich den erfolg am nachmittag gemacht habe und keine probleme, ausser in in og einmal sterben, hatte. sw ist ja wirklich izy, in og muss man am hauptplatz vorbei, am ah vorbei, bis ganz nach hinten. uc war auch leicht und tb ging so einiger massen, auch wenn dort der urahne im letzten eck stand.



Irgendwie behauptet Jeder, seine Fraktion hätte es schwerer als die Andere. Ich kann mich gut erinnern das die Entweihung der Feuer zum Sonnenwendfest in Sturmwind auch schwer war. Es ist definitiv ein Hin und Her und zum Thema Lieblinge von Blizzard sag ich mal jetzt nichts^^ "zu Poster rüberschielt"


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @TE: Satzzeichen waren heute aus, oder wie?



Sei froh dass die Leertaste ging xD ...


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @TE: Satzzeichen waren heute aus, oder wie?



Desswegen gabs Grossbuchstaben im Ueberangebot, wie man an der Umfrage sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> in if nur rein reiten und sich links halten und schon stehen sie vor ihm


moment man reitet am eingang ins bankviertel und steht in etwa in 500 aliies drinne. danke


----------



## Charlees (16. Februar 2010)

@ TE : Riesengeschwätz


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Mondfest beweist: Es gibt viele sinnfreie Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ja fast froh, dass es bei solchen Events überhaupt zu open PvP kommt. Die restliche Zeit des Jahres stehen Allianz und Horde in den Hauptstädten doch händchenhaltend beim Angeln nebeneinander... (bis DárkLêgòláz kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Toraka' (16. Februar 2010)

mal ohne die Ahnen beweisen...

OG: Hintereingang wohin wo weder wachen noch spieler gut vertreten sind. einfach durchreiten unbemerkt bis zum boss.
UC: Fast unbewachter Hintereingang der ziemlich lange dauert um von innen reinzukommen aber von aussen leicht bemerkt wird. direkt neben der tür zum boss...viele wissen nichtmal wie man in UC in den hintereingang kommt.
TB: ebenfalls, Lift hinten zum abgelegenen Boss.
SM: naja, da geht noch, ist aber auch nicht classic, ausserdem ist da so leer wie im vakuum.


SW: Nur ein Eingang (seit Wrath ein möchtegern wo man von îmbâkîllêrdêâdnîtê abgecampt wird) wo man zuerst durch alles durch muss um zum König zu kommen bei dem auch noch einiges ist was Spieler anlockt.
IF: ebenfalls nur ein Eingang, weit hinten noch die Tiefenbahn für die man aber zuerst durch SW durchmuss. Boss nur erreichbar indem man direkt durch den ganzen kuchen durchgeht.
DS: muss man erst mit dem schiff hin (schwimmen geht nicht!!! ist zu weit, erschöpfung und glaube ich auch unsichtbare wand) dann ordentlich wachen usw.
EX: auch nicht classic, trotz zweiteingang muss man durch sehr vieles durch.

also...

VVV Dieser Post ist ein Flame der ^^^ das als Mimimi bezeichnet und mein alter infrage stellt. wetten? VVV


----------



## MadMat (16. Februar 2010)

moin,

also so allgemein kannst du das nicht sehen. spiele auch Alli (Destromath), aber:

* UC ist ungefähr so schwer wie Darnassus (BTW: Haupteingang UC ist einfacher, der Hintereingang ist seehrrrrrr weit, dafür, dass man vorn raus muss)
* OG ist sehr fies, aber könnte fasst SW gleich kommen, wegen des langen Weges (OG kommt man seltenst unbemerkt rein, auch hinten, da sind immer welche, egal zu welchehr Uhrzeit
* TB ist fast (!!) ein Witz. Kommt ihr nicht mal darauf, dass TB nicht blos nen Vordereingang hat????? nehmt den andern Aufzu!!!!!!!

An sonsten kommts mir aber auch öfter so vor. ich sag nur: Klosterevent - Burg Shadowfang-event....

Grüße

PS: SW <-> IF Tiefenbahn ist perfekt zum Sammeln und Porten! ist dann so genial, als wenn ein oder 2 Raids gleichzeitig aus
ULduar raus kommen und alles überrennen.


----------



## Duselette (16. Februar 2010)

so ein unsinn... ich hab die Sonntag nachmittag gemütlich abgeklappert:

UC rein, in den Vorraum, Ahnen angesprochen und wieder raus... standen ein paar Hordenspieler aber haben nichts gemacht
TB: den hinterem Aufzug genommen, über die Brücke, da wollt mich so ein lvl 40 Tauren-Schamie angreifen, Ahnen angesprochen, runtergesprungen und mit Fallschirm davongesegelt
OG: von vorne durchgeritten, beim Ahnen vor Thrall standen ein paar Hordler, die haben mich umgehauen... als geist reingelaufen, hinter dem Feuer wiederbelebt, Ahnen angesprochen, Ruhestein und ab nach Hause
ich glaube ganz ehrlich, dass es da die Hordeler in den Allianz-städten um einiges schwerer haben. Andererseits bringen solche kleinen Schwierigkeiten doch etwas Würze in die sonst so langweiligen und schnell zu erreichenden Erfolge...


----------



## Seph018 (16. Februar 2010)

"ICH MACH DEN ERFOLG NICHT" ...


----------



## Månegarm1 (16. Februar 2010)

Weis garnicht was ihr habt bin gestern mit 5 Allys nach Darnassus Schifchengefahren und nebeneinander rein geritten ohne zu sterben. Wir hatten nen heiden Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit non PVP Items z.b. "Junges Gemüse" etc.

kann natürlich auch Glück gewesen sein^^


----------



## SeToY (16. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @TE: Satzzeichen waren heute aus, oder wie?



This!

Und btw... Wenn dem so wäre (was ich nicht glaube), sollen wir dann mal die 100.000 pro "Allianz is blizz liebling" aufführen?

omg sachen gibts.

Wir müssen halt damit klarkommen, dass es kinder gibt, die ALLES in den arsch gesteckt bekommen wollen.


----------



## mouzJade (16. Februar 2010)

Da sieht man mal wie einseitig das gesehen wird.


In Sturmwind warten die Allies schon am Hafen auf mich bevor ich überhaupt die Blumen des Parks sehen kann.
In Ironforge stehen die Allies direkt am Eingang und ich kann das Mystikerviertel nicht mal riechen bevor ich im Dreck liege.
In Darnassus ist der Steg voller Allies die einem direkt was auf die Mütze geben.
Und die Moral aus der Geschicht, für den Allie ists schwer aber leichter hats der Hordie nicht.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (16. Februar 2010)

Es gibt nur eins was Blizz wirklich lieb hat, und das sind €uros (Oder die jeweilige Landeswährung woanders)!


----------



## Belsina5 (16. Februar 2010)

ich mache einige erfolge einfach nicht da ich mich letztes jahr schon so gestreßt hatte für ein titel
und eigentlich lohnt sich vieles ja nicht 
was nützen mir den 20 titel
ich kann eh nur einen offen tragen


----------



## BlueMode (16. Februar 2010)

lebensaufgabe : hordler daran hindern an den IF-ahnen zu kommen gleich mal anfangen!


----------



## Morfelpotz (16. Februar 2010)

Genau so haben schon Hordler geheult, weil sie durch Darnassus durch müssen.....

IST HALT SO !!!


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Februar 2010)

Lol Allianz hat im AV die Brücke, das ist sehr pöse von Blizz


----------



## Magickevin (16. Februar 2010)

Stellt euch mal vor wie es wäre wenn es kein Dala und Shat gibt? o.O Poser stehen in OG rum und warten an den Eingängen bis ein verkackter Alli ankommt um ihn niederzumähen


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich fands eigentlich Leicht als Allianz Pala da rein zu kommen, nicht einmal Bubble gebraucht.
Ausser in TB zum runterspringen damits schneller geht ;D
Und das wo unser Server 75% Horde (74 davon gank kiddis) sind ^^




Schlimmer fand ich den Erfolg von "Weihnachten"... da musste die Allianz 9 NPCs besuchen, die Horde nur 3 und die standen sogut wie alle in einer Stadt (bzw am FP).
"Brüderliche Weihnacht" war das glaube ich.


MFG
Pala


----------



## Boéndil234 (16. Februar 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> "ICH MACH DEN ERFOLG NICHT" ...



endlcih ma einer der das richtige tutxD


----------



## Sokkha (16. Februar 2010)

schlimm ist ansichtssache..
wenn ihr was in wow anstrengend, traurig oder schlimm findet , dann rät euch jeder doktor mal den pc auszumachen :/


----------



## zakuma (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe das event noch nicht groß mitegmcht dieses Jahr,
aber wenn ich grad in OG bin hinten bei Thrall und da n Ally sehe wird der von mir getötet.

Das hat auch gar nix mit Kiddy sein zu tun sondern Ally <-> Horde Passt nicht und sollte auch zumindest in der Classic Welt nicht zusammenarbeiten,
sondern Kämpfen! 

Das erinerrt mich auch einmal an einem BG, Isle of Conquest ich steh zusammen mit nem Retri Pala 
am Punkt wo man das Luftschiff nehmen Kann kommt n Holy Pala vorbei und Tabt da gemütlich ich erstmal dem ne Sühne reingedrückt,
er heilt das locker weg ich schau aufm Pala der steht nur da rum und schreibt: Lass den doch.

Lol denk ich mir typisch palas ^^


----------



## CoHanni (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss zugeben, gerade bei sowas benutz ich die "gefährlichen" strecken, bei uns am Echsenkessel ist open pvp weniger los, als in Omas Suppentopf, wenn man als Hordler zwei runden bei der Bank dreht und dann erst zum Ahnen reitet, ist das normal! Wobei dort dann die Gladiator aka S100 Leute stehen, um einen zu töten >.> Aber trotzdem, was wäre WoW ohne Aufregung und Spanung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (16. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> also bei uns auf dem syndikat musst du dir die urahnen hart erkämpfen was ich auch gut finde also das soll kein mimi treat werden ich finde nur man hätte es der horde bei uns nicht so leicht machen dürfen



was hat n blizz damit zu tun, wenn ihr eure urahnen nicht verteidigt?!


----------



## Noobydooby (16. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OG hat ein Hintereingang. Unsichtbarkeitstränke sollen auch helfen.



Lok Tar
Man erkennt den Hordler in dir spätestens im 2ten Satz.
Ich wette du zockst auchs chon mind. 3 Jahre

Backtotopic: HORDE war schon IMMER das LIEBLINGSKIND von Blizzard. Das war es vor dem Event und wird es auch danach sein. 
Dies wurde sogar schon von verschiedenen GMs blau auf schwarz bestätigt.

@Allianz leider ist Blizzard ein gutes Elternteil und bevorzugt weder das Lieblingskind noch das andere. Im Gegenteil war es doch in der Vergangenheit *hust* *hust* *postende*


----------



## Bipun (16. Februar 2010)

ich knall jeden ally weg den ich sehe ich musste auch kämpfen für meine urahnen^^ und ich finde beide seiten habens gleich schwer


----------



## Captn.Pwn (16. Februar 2010)

nur weil ihr ein paar mal getötet werdet müsst ihr nicht gleich wieder buffed vollmimimin und das ende der welt provezeihen, 
omg was ist nur aus der community geworden


----------



## merc91 (16. Februar 2010)

also ich habs mit beiden Fraktionen gemacht und muss sagen, dass es ungefähr gleich schwer ist.

Im Übrigen möchte ich bemerken, dass das ein sehr armseeliger mimimi-fred ist und er deswegen geschlossen werden sollte.

/vote for close


----------



## Makamos (16. Februar 2010)

Also bei Og hintereingan außer wenn mal Hordi (während Liebe ligt in der Luft zu thrall geht wegen Armrefi)haut mann den ahlt um außer mann triff als klasse XX auf klasseXX diese net killen kann und wird gegankt aber da das eh net passiert ist e viel zu leciht den og ahnen zu bekommen 

Bei TB hinteraufzug glaub der urahne ist glaub leider neben Cairne aber mann stirbt halt einmal toll bei geistheiler rezzen 

UC ist ja wohl lächerlich da gehste rein (bei mir sind zwar immer so 3-5 hordis da aber die sind imemr afk) und hast ahnen

Gibs in SM überhaupt nen ahnen wenn aj weis ichs leider ent aber der soll leciht zu bekommen sein
 und wenn mann als ally  das hau den anführer achievment noch braucht geht man rein und fertig da hordis sich dafür eh ent intresieren bei uns jedenfalls net weil wenn sie sich währen sofort sterben weil 40allys vs 20 hordis max wipe für horde also aueßr auf pvp servern wirds schwer

also die sind wirklich übertriben leicht die horde ahnen aber echt blizz stehtl sie da hin wo neimand sie bekommt dann herscht gerechtig keit xD


----------



## MediesTsu (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin auch Alli und habe den Erfolg mit einmal sterben in TB geschafft (und gestorben bin ich auch nur weil ich zur falschen Brücke gerannt bin), da für brauchte ich weder einen Städteraid noch sonstwas. 

Zudem war es Sonntags 16 Uhr, aber mit Hintereingang nutzen und allem war das trotzdem kein Problem, da denke ich schon eher das SW oder Darnassus für die Horde heftiger sind als es für uns mit OG oder UC der Fall ware.

Ich spiele zudem auf einem PVP-Server und unser Horde-Alli VErhältnis ist 7:3 (angeblich) auf dem Server... tjoa trotzdem kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (16. Februar 2010)

Sry stimmt so überhaubt net

Horde: jede staadt hat einen hintereingang wo man ganz getrost ohne jeglichen wiederstand durch reiten kann.

Alli: 
-Sw muss man durch AH viertel nahe zu unmachbar ohne zu sterben.
-IF selbes spiel in grün.
-Exudus war ich noch net daher bin ich da mal ruhig
-Darnasus ist im vergleich zu ALLEN stäadten das leichteste muss ich sagen

Alles im allem ist es weit schwerer in die ally staadte rein zu kommen als umgekehrt und kommt mir net mit sw und if haben hintereingang klasse der von if ist direkt beim könig und das auch gleichzeitig die verbindung nach sw^^


----------



## Groar (16. Februar 2010)

Für alle Hauptstädte gibts ein schweres "Vorne" rein, und ein fast da "Hinten-rum"...

Geht alles alleine... und ist nicht wirklich schwer...


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2010)

Und wieder mal ein Topic, daß nach Gerechtigkeit schreit ... 
nur wer setzt die Maßstäbe? ...

Da kann ich nur sagen:
Es recht zu machen jedermann ... eine Kunst ... wer kann das schon ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thehed (16. Februar 2010)

pie schrieb:


> Alli:
> -Sw muss man durch AH viertel nahe zu unmachbar ohne zu sterben.



Nö muss man nicht. 
Zu den anderen sag ich nix, bin nämlich Druide. /Dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlüppi1 (16. Februar 2010)

Also erst einmal ist OG wirklich ein bisschen schwer zu erreichen als Alli (zu mindest auf meinem Server "Kel'Thuzad" <- pvp Server halt) da wird alles was nach Alli aussieht ohnehin erst gefesselt, dann ausgezogen und grausam zu Tode gefoltert)

Allerdings lass dir bitte mal den Aufbau vom AV BG durch den Kopf gehen. Jedes verdammte Gebäude steht in richtung Alli Festung. Die Horde muss wie blöd überall rumreiten ehe man es betreten kann..

Für anstößige Äußerungen bitte ich um Entschuldigung und bin offen gegenüber Kritik falls ich mich bei etwas vertan habe.

Mfg



______________________________________

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen Belustigung


----------



## Vaikilli (16. Februar 2010)

Die Hauptstädte der Horde sind echt viel zu einfach.

1. Orgrimmar: Hintereingang zum Urahnen nehmen und es ist genug Platz um die Wachen zu umgehen.

2. Unterstadt: Reinlaufen und Rauslaufen ohne überhaupt einen Untoten zu sehen.

3 Donnerfels: Die wenigsten wissen es, aber Donnerfels hat auch einen Hintereingang (eher Hinteraufzug). Von da einfach zur Anhöhe der Ältesten rennen und die Wachen durch einen geziehlten Sprung vom Berg loswerden. (Bitte vermeiden solltet ihr kein Ingenieur oder Magier sein.)


----------



## Schurl92 (16. Februar 2010)

also ich find das die ahnen in den ally städten schwerer zu erreichen sind....


----------



## Daryst (16. Februar 2010)

Ich verfolge mit meinem Schurken auch einen Erfolg: Stadtverteidiger (50 Spieler der feindlichen Fraktion kloppen)
Ja ich lass die Alli´s den NPC in 50% der Fälle anquatschen, weil ich ab und an net so gut aufpass (anderer Schurke / Druide).
Und die NPC´s sind alle so verteilt, das man sie erreichen kann ohne mehr als 1 mal zu sterben(Server abhängig).

MfG


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Es liegt an den Servern. Punkt

Bei uns auf Dethecus ist das Verhältniss ca. 80% Horde, 20% Allianz.

Wenn du Mittags gegen 3 Uhr nach Sw rein läufst, stehenvor SW vllt 2-3 Allis die Duelle machen, und vorm Ah auch nur so 4-5 Leute, also nix los dort.

In IF stehen vllt paar mehr so max 20. mehr net, Exo und Darnassus ist eh Dauer Leer.


----------



## Bläckbeerd (16. Februar 2010)

Secretus schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die horde (zumindestens bei uns) einfach mehr und besser deft und aggressiver gegenüber allis ist. bei uns ist das den allis (bin selbst einer, aber allein hat man nie chancen :-\ ) egal, wenn varian wrynn abgemetzelt wird. bei der horde haste selbst in uc riesen gegenwehr...
> 
> und so viel schwerer sind die hordeahnen nicht. der in if ist ja auch direkt vor dem haus, wo man mitm portal rauskommt. und für sw musste auch erstmal reinkommen weil da alle rumstehen. und darnassus geb ich dir recht ist fair. aber immer noch nicht so leicht wie in uc.
> 
> ...



Du spielst aber nicht zufällig auf Destromath oder? xD

@ TE
Ne das gleiche kenn ich auch nur zu gut. Aber wenn du wirklich denkst, dass es bei der Horde leichter is und Horde bevorzugt von Blizzard behandelt werden, dann machn Fraktionswechsel oder nen reroll..... so seh ich das.


----------



## Nimroth22 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte diesen Erfolg geschenkt haben !!! Jetzt sofort !!! Also echt manche haben Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrlol_m (16. Februar 2010)

ich zock ally und muss sagen og usw sind nix gg sw


----------



## Fastfax (16. Februar 2010)

ach komm jetzt reg dich mal ned so auf
weil einmal die horde bevor zugt wird -.-
ihr drecks allys werdet andauernd bevorzugt schau dir mal alteractal usw. an -.-
nur weil ihr kidis euch mal anstrengen müsst damit ihr nen erfolg bekommt :/


----------



## Hank Smith (16. Februar 2010)

Mit meiner Jägerin in OG rein, ahne geklickt, raus (hinter der Burg kannst du mal so nebenbei reggen weil du da immer aus dem Kampf kommst), in TB hoch, hin, klick, weg... und UC, naja, darüber muss man nicht reden, mann muss nur wissen wo man hin will und dann vernünftig laufen.

@über mir:

"ihr drecks allys" "ihr kidis"... Eigene Nase, Glashaus und so.

DU bist sicher nicht erwachsen und wenn dann nur auf dem Papier.


----------



## Tyraila (16. Februar 2010)

Fastfax schrieb:


> ach komm jetzt reg dich mal ned so auf
> weil einmal die horde bevor zugt wird -.-
> ihr *drecks allys* werdet andauernd bevorzugt schau dir mal alteractal usw. an -.-
> nur weil *ihr kidis* euch mal anstrengen müsst damit ihr nen erfolg bekommt :/



ja gratz .. sehr erwachsene wortwahl


ohne beleidigen gehts wohl nicht mehr oder ?


----------



## Bipun (16. Februar 2010)

pie schrieb:


> Sry stimmt so überhaubt net
> 
> Horde: jede staadt hat einen hintereingang wo man ganz getrost ohne jeglichen wiederstand durch reiten kann.
> 
> ...



löl in sw gehste durch den hafen dann in die Tiefenbahn nach if. nebenbei killste noch ein paar allys und gut is^^


----------



## jay390 (16. Februar 2010)

Bipun schrieb:


> löl in sw gehste durch den hafen dann in die Tiefenbahn nach if. nebenbei killste noch ein paar allys und gut is^^



Absolut richtig. Hab den Erfolg gleich gemacht als das Mondfest am Sonntag angefangen hat, war nebenbei noch am Nachmittag also ein bissl was los. Bin IF vorne rein und durchgeritten, dann abgegeben und weiter mit der Tiefenbahn nach SW. In SW dann durchgeritten bis zum Park, abgegeben und dann wieder durch den Hafen raus. Tode: 0,000. Falls jetzt jemand kommt mit: Geisterserver ... Unser Server hat ein bissl mehr Allianzler als Hordis, und nebenbei ist er auch noch ein recht gut bevölkerter Server.

BTT: Wer in OG vom Maingate reingeht der gehört wahrlich "erschlagen". Wie blöd muss man sein, wenn da noch der Saurfang stände wärt ihr sowieso instant tot. Nebenbei ist der weg von vorne bis zum Ahnen 1000 mal länger als von hinten rein und wieder raus. Horde bevorzugt, wenn ich so nen scheiss schon les. UC ist geschenkt für euch Allys.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. Februar 2010)

OK, dieser Thread toppt alles bisher dagewesene....es tut mir sehr Leid, aber ich kann's gerade nicht lassen. Wer so ein Ding hier verfasst, der hat doch echt massive Langeweile oder einfach einen Sprung in der Schüssel.


----------



## Sheeana (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß net, ich (Allianz) hab alle Urahnen bis auf 3 in Dungeons (und die werden auch kein Problem darstellen, hatte bisher einfach nicht genügend Zeit^^) und bin kein einziges Mal gestorben. Bei anderen Festen hatte ich eher mal den Eindruck, daß die Horde benachteiligt wird, weil was auch immer man suchen soll ganz hinten in Darnassus steht (am Ausgang Richtung Dolanaar) außer bei der Sonnenwende. 
Orgimmar muß man doch nur (wie schon von dem ein oder anderen vor mir erwähnt) den Hintereingang benutzen, in TB ist es ähnlich und ebenfalls kein Problem. Die Wachen lassen ja irgendwann auch mal von einem ab. Bei den anderen Horde-Städten steht noch nicht mal eine Wache in der Nähe, in Sternenruh hat man aber z.B. gleich eine Dryade am Hintern kleben als Hordie.
Wie bei den meisten Dingen in WoW hilft es ungemein, ein bißchen findig und gut informiert zu sein (Hintereingänge...), dann macht das alles viel mehr Spaß und man muß nur halb so oft sterben ;P


----------



## Minorjiel (17. Februar 2010)

Hm, vielleicht sollten die Münzen lieber direkt verschickt werden, ohne dass man mit den Urahnen sprechen muss...dann müsste man gar nicht mehr sterben.

Mal ernsthaft...ich kann mir beim Willen nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Spieldesigner die Positionen von den blöden Urahnen bewusst bevorteiligend oder benachteiligend gewählt hat.


----------



## Atherioth (17. Februar 2010)

ich bin allianz DK, dementsprechend keine unsichtbarkeit und kein garnichts.

hab die hordenurahnen heute gemacht und was war wirklich kinderleicht, kein einziges mal gestorben, alles kein problem.


----------



## Holzbruch (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich spiel zwar selbst auf der Hordenseite, habe aber viele ally-leute gesehen, die ohne Probleme die Münzen in Og etc abholen konnten.

Die Ally-Hauptstädte fand ich eig nur mitm Twink schwer zu erreichen, da er noch keine 80 ist und von jeder Wache bereits sehr früh angegriffen wurde..
Gut, ich wollte bei SW unbedingt den Haupteingang nehmen..mach ich auch nie wieder..

Wichtig ist dabei eig nur, wie man sich anstellt und welchen Eingang man nimmt, ansonsten ist jeder Urahne egal wo sehr leicht zu erreichen..


----------



## boonfish (17. Februar 2010)

undercity: rein reiten > raus reiten > fertig. (steht direkt am Eingang...)
thunderbluff: erst route festlegen dann rein reiten > raus reiten > notfalls runterspringen und wiederbeleben. 
orgrimmar: durch hintereingang rein > hinreiten > beim rückweg zwangsläufig getötet werden > beim geistheiler wiederbeleben lassen, weil hordler an der leiche campen, oder in og in nem haus wiederbeleben lassen und schnell wegporten. 

Aber ich glaube du gehst an die ganze Sache irgendwie völlig falsch ran.^^ ich meine du sprichst von "durchkämpfen" und "Städteraids", ich glaube du hast nochnie dran gedacht einfach an den Wachen und Spielern vorbeizureiten. Bei dir hört es sich an als müsse man unbedingt jeden Spieler und NPC umboxen um einen Meter weiter zukommen...


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Februar 2010)

Öhm bis auf donnerfels habe icdh alle stäte problemlos alleine besucht in donnerfels waren wir zu3 nur weil jemand und ich den weg net kannten wo der urahne steht!
also ist auch aleine machbar!
wesweegn blizz deshalb die horde lieben soll erschließt sich mir net!


----------



## Dryadris (17. Februar 2010)

Hmm.... Überlegen wir mal wie die Städte aufgebaut sind:

OG - Hat einen Hintereingang, alle Jubeljahre mal ne Wache
UC - Hat einen Hintereinang, 2x rechts und man steht vor Sylvannas
TB - Hat einen Hintereingang, alle Jubeljahre mal ne Wache
SM - Hat einen Hintereingang (Portkugel von UC nach SM), man landet direkt am Boss

Darnassus - Ein Haufen Wachen vor dem Portal, nach dem Portal direkt die Bank vor der Nase, Auberdine nicht zu vergessen
Exodar - Sehr verwirrend, ein Haufen Wachen unterwegs
SW - Hafen rein, an allen Ecken und Enden Wachen, Vordereingang nehmen und direkt am AH+Bank vorbei ist lebensmüde, Tiefenbahn nur wenn man heil durch IF gekommen ist möglich
IF - Vordereingang nutzen landet man direkt vor der Bank und dem AH wo sich alles tummlt, an jeder Ecke stehen Wachen, schmale Wege so dass man auch unter Garantie ne Wache pullt, selbst wenn man per Tiefenbahn reinkommt

Soo.... Wer hats jetzt wirklich schwerer? 
XD


----------



## Snorry (17. Februar 2010)

Timuriel schrieb:


> Von daher hat man es als Allie nicht schwerer wie die Horde-und die müssen in Eisenschmiede an der Bank und im Ah vorbei, wo sich jede Menge Allies tümmeln.



/sign


----------



## Super PePe (17. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atherioth (17. Februar 2010)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Exodar - Sehr verwirrend, ein Haufen Wachen unterwegs




Kurz Offtopic: Selbst wir Allis raffen diese Stadt nicht, ich verlauf mich da noch regelmäßig wenn ich mal da bin ^^


----------



## Sapper13 (17. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> h< ho an alle
> 
> jetzt nach dem mann so durch die lande gejuckelt ist um die urahnen abzuklappern kommt man ja zwangsläufig um die ahnen in den hauptstadte nicht herum wen man den erfolg haben will nun ist mir dort mal wieder aufgefallen das die ahnen bei der horde immer sehr schwer zu ereichen waren bzw auch nur mit einem schlachtzug mit verbindung eines stadteraids
> 
> ...




Hei,

Beigeisterungsfähigkeit scheint die absolut abhanden gekommen zu sein. Wenn Du im Restaurant ist, sagst Du dann dem Kellner er soll schonmal auf den Essen kotzen, weil kauen wäre dir zu anstrengend? Statt dessen wirds wieder son Horde oder Ally hats zu leicht Thema. Versuch Dir mal folgendes vor Augen zu halten.

Das Fest geht drei Wochen, das sind 3 x 7 Tage das sind 3 x 7 x 24 = 504 Stunden die Du zeit hast WENN, ja wenn es DICH WIRKLICH INTERESSIERT und DU BEGEISTERUNGSFÄHIG FÜR EINE HERAUSFORDERUNG BIST, um diese AUFGABE zur erfüllen! Was willst Du also? on kommen und von allen urahnen umzingelt sein und in 10 min über 10 Quests abgeben? Das ist ja ne richtige Herausforderung! 

Ich meine warum gibste nicht einfach nem Chinesen paar Euros der Zockt für dich parallel während du im TS sagst was für ne Coole Nummer du bist und das du alle Events schon hast. Ich hasse einfach diese Faulen menschen die wirklich am kleinsten Aufwand auch noch was finden wo sie sagen können MAMI MAMI ich kann die Gabel nicht zum Mund führen, fütter mich bitte!

Echt Du bist einfach nur noch peinlich Kollege, immer dieses Gejammer von Leuten die gar keinen Bock haben sich Mühe zu geben. Was kommt als nächstes, lässte Questzonen in Cata aus die ne Flugdauer von mir als 20 Sekunden haben? Aso Du hast schon mit den Entwicklern gesprochen und die machen für dich nen Teleporter :-D 

Ich würd mich echt schämen an deiner stelle, das spiel ist wirklich was sowas angeht sehr leicht, und wenn man mal was in OG aufs Maul bekommt, dann stellste fest das es kein interaktiver Movie ist sondern doch ein Spiel wo es um was geht. 

Armseelig


----------



## Bighorn (17. Februar 2010)

Da hat wohl einer noch nie die Feiertage auf Seite der Horde gespielt.

Möchte mich nicht beklagen aber Hordestädte haben alle einen Hintereingang durch den sich solche Eventsachen gut erreichen lassen.
Alliestädte sehen dagegen aus wie Hochsicherheitsbunker und man muß grundsätzlich an vielbesuchten Plätzen vorbei.

In UC muß man nicht einmal in die Stadt ...


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (17. Februar 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich finde das es keinen unterschiedt gibt. Aber die tatsache das der weg zur gegnerischen Fraktion meist kurz ist und man dazu noch umgebracht wird, regt einen ziehmlich auf sodass es einem nur schlimmer vorkommen kann.
> 
> Edit: Wie oben schon genannt.
> In OG einfach den Seiteneingang nehmen da trifft man seltener auf Hordler mit glück gar nicht. Man muss nicht durch den Pulk vorm AH.




Kann ich nur bestätigen! Rein und raus absolut ohne Feindkontakt und Null Reparaturkosten!

Grüße Jen!


----------



## MediesTsu (17. Februar 2010)

Fastfax schrieb:


> ach komm jetzt reg dich mal ned so auf
> weil einmal die horde bevor zugt wird -.-
> ihr drecks allys werdet andauernd bevorzugt schau dir mal alteractal usw. an -.-
> nur weil ihr kidis euch mal anstrengen müsst damit ihr nen erfolg bekommt :/



werd erwachsen, wir spielen trotzdem alle das gleiche spiel und ich beschimpf dich au net als "scheiß hordi"


----------



## Petethebeatde (17. Februar 2010)

also, Ich währe dafür, das man in Dalaran, bei Timear einfach den erfolg abholen kann, dann gibts kein gemecker mehr^^


----------



## tuerlich (17. Februar 2010)

Der Threadtitel ist ja mal ganz richtig! Die Horde ist Blizzards Liebling! Oder die Allies stellen sich zu dumm an. Wenn man in OG durch den Haupteingang reiten will und sich wundert, dass man von den pvplern aussen gekillt wird, ist man selber schuld. Da war die Macht eben nicht mit euch (oder ums mal anders auszudrücken: Das Gehirn ist nicht Allies Liebling!). Den Stadtverteidigererfolg kann man sich bei solchen Meistern der Tarnung quasi umsonst holen.


----------



## Petu (17. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> [...]
> wen ich da nur an ogrimar denke da steht der urahne neben dem königshaus
> [...]



Die Horde kommt ohne König aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (17. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> wen ich da nur an ogrimar denke da steht der urahne neben dem königshaus
> in tb muss man sich durchkämpfen bis zu brücke
> nur silbermond ist so wie die alli ahnen fair aufgestellt



Haben die den Hintereingang in OG zugemauert, bzw. den 2ten Fahrstuhl in TB abgeschaltet?


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Februar 2010)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Hmm.... Überlegen wir mal wie die Städte aufgebaut sind:
> 
> OG - Hat einen Hintereingang, alle Jubeljahre mal ne Wache
> UC - Hat einen Hintereinang, 2x rechts und man steht vor Sylvannas
> ...


Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Spiele auf Seiten der Allianz und habe gestern gemeinsam mit meiner Süßen einige der Ahnen besucht, u.a. in UC. Und obwohl wir dort erstmal etwas verwirrt im ersten Teil rumgeritten sind, weil wir den Ahnen nicht gleich gefunden haben, war es nahezu entspannt, weil kein einziger Hordler dort war (zumindest kein 80er) und die Schläge der Non-Elite-Wachen eher wie kleine Nadelstiche auf meinen Paladin wirkten. Wie es in den anderen Städten ist weiß ich ich noch nicht, aber wenn ich an unsere Ahnen in IF und SW denke kann ich bestätigen, dass es DEFINITIV NICHT einfacher für die Allianz ist. In IF ist der Ahne direkt vor dem Raum mit dem Portal aus Dala, also selbst wenn man unbemerkt am AH-/ Bankbereich vorbeigekommen ist läuft man Gefahr, dass sich grad 5 80er Allis aus Dala nach IF porten und direkt vor einem auftauchen.

Die größte Strafe für beide Seiten ist aber sowieso Exodar, da dort selbst die Allianzler freiwillig keinen Fuß reinsetzen. Wie lang ich dort zum Liebesfest verwirrt rumgeritten bin um erst den Q.Pido und dann den Chef da zur Lobpreisung zu finden... ich weiß es nicht mehr. Verzweiflung war jedoch mein ständiger Begleiter. xD Einziger Trost: Da dort eben kaum jemand hingeht, ist es als Hordler sicher noch die leichteste Stadt, gefolgt von Darnassus (auch nix weiter los bis auf ein paar niedrigstufige Nachtelfen-Twinks). Wer allerdings mit vollem Getöse durch die gut besuchten IF und SW trampelt, jede Wache attackiert, damit auch ja der Verteidigungschannel was zu melden hat oder vielleicht noch durchs Haupttor von SW direkt in die Massen vorm AH plauzt, der braucht sich genausowenig über einen sekundenschnellen Tod zu wundern wie ein Allianzler, der in OG kurz nach acht Uhr abends durchs Haupttor galoppiert.

Es ist zwar aus der Mode gekommen, aber: Kopf benutzen und sich den Weg vorher planen hat schon manches Mal Wunder gewirkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shîlunâ (17. Februar 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> h< ho an alle
> 
> jetzt nach dem mann so durch die lande gejuckelt ist um die urahnen abzuklappern kommt man ja zwangsläufig um die ahnen in den hauptstadte nicht herum wen man den erfolg haben will nun ist mir dort mal wieder aufgefallen das die ahnen bei der horde immer sehr schwer zu ereichen waren bzw auch nur mit einem schlachtzug mit verbindung eines stadteraids
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber haben wir halt mal einen Vorteil, mir kommt vor die Allianz hat der Derzeit überall mehr Vorteile...

Alterac: Euer Bug von hinten reinzukommen wurde gefixt, unserer ist immernoch Speerangelweit offen, und niemand tut dagegen etwas zB.

Haben wir halt mal einen Vorteil aber naja, wie du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (17. Februar 2010)

denkt ihr die Horde findets toll, quer durchs Eschental, Düsterküste oder wie es heisst zu reiten, dann in Darnassus rein, einmal komplett durchreiten, bis hinten nach Dalanaar, oder wie des kaff heisst?

bei den allys war es auch nicht einfach, ich wollte in if rein, mir kam dieser Diebesjäger entgegen hat mich genetzt, und ein Mage könnte fröhlich von der anderen Seite von diesem Lavaloch da auf mich feuern >.>

es is halt im allgemeinen schwer, in die Städte reinzukommen, das ganze is schon ganz balanced


----------



## Hexfrosch (17. Februar 2010)

Naja ich habs heute Nacht allein gemacht.So schwer fand ich es jetzt nicht bis auf die Tatsache das ich jetzt nicht wusste wo die einzelnen Urahnen zu finden sind.Am einfachsten fand ich Undercity gefolgt von Donnerfels.Orgrimmar hatte ich das Pech das mich dieser 80er Elite aufgespürt hat und na da war ich dann halt tot.Ansonsten ich bin Druide und da halt in Katze und schleichen.Ich finde es hat grossen Spass gemacht.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Februar 2010)

Die horde ist also blizz liebling? Darf ich ans pilgerfest erinnern? Wenn wir in if an euren tisch wollten mussten wir und durch millionen allis prügeln (ja der tisch stand vor der stadt. Nur leider hat blizz vergessen, das da überall auch draußen. Stadtwachen stehn, die uns pvp flaggen und ihr allis lustig auf uns rum kloppen könnt.

Und was war in Darnassus? Euer Tisch stand HINTER der stadt. Man musste also 1mal komplett durch die hauptstadt (war also auch pvp flagged) um an euren doofen tisch zu komm, da es keinen hintereingang gibt.

Unsere Tische hingegen standen unbewacht vor den hauptstädten.

Und wer hatte 5Jahre nen ungepanzertes epicmount mehr, was wir erst nach jahrelangem mimimi bekomm haben? RICHTIG ihr allis.

Wer kann in JEDER stadt druch den hintereingang komm um die citybosse zu töten? IHR. Jeah! SW hat auch nen hintereingang. schwimm einfach 30min um die halbe welt, komm völlig unauffällig mit nem schiff oder prügel dich zuvor durch if....

Und wie war das noch mit dem eisenkiefer und schlauen fuchs angeln?
In og kommst rein und da ist ein see wo du dich hinter häusern verstecken kannst. In if musst du einmal komplett um die ganze stadt reiten(wenn du nicht gedissmountet wirst-.-), um zu einem see zu kommen wo du frei sichtbar für jeden bist, da es keine wände häuser oder sonnst was gibt.

also fail horde is blizz liebling undso


----------



## freezex (18. Februar 2010)

Als das horde blizz liebling ist blos wegen dem Urahen also ich weis ja nicht ich nenns mal parnoid. Nein ich denk nicht das blizz einfach mal eine Fraktion bevorzungt, aber da die Städte unterschiedlich sind und auch Volksfähigkeite usw. wirds halt nie volkommen gerecht sein.

und
@MoonFrost: was meinst du mit ihr allis?! Ich bin auch allianz spieler nur deswegen stimm ich TE nicht automatisch zu und kann auch nix dafür wens halt auch für hordler nicht alles gerecht zu und her geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (18. Februar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel ist ja mal ganz richtig! Die Horde ist Blizzards Liebling! Oder die Allies stellen sich zu dumm an. Wenn man in OG durch den Haupteingang reiten will und sich wundert, dass man von den pvplern aussen gekillt wird, ist man selber schuld. Da war die Macht eben nicht mit euch (oder ums mal anders auszudrücken: Das Gehirn ist nicht Allies Liebling!). Den Stadtverteidigererfolg kann man sich bei solchen Meistern der Tarnung quasi umsonst holen.



Bist du ein Klugschnacker, ich habe da noch nie einen einzigen Hordler gesehen... Ich reite zum Ahnen und zurück ohne das mir irgendwas passiert.


----------



## Thori'dal (27. Februar 2010)

ich sags mal so

Allianz hat: 

Barlow, Allimania, Jan Hegenberg zockt auch Alli, Sw hat als einzige allistadt nen hintereingang

Horde hat:

Lvl80ETC, uc hat nen hintereingang, og hat nen hintereingang (hintereingang definiert als zone wo keine spieler rumlaufen), tb ist nicht größer als ein talbereich von og

tja würd mal sagen alli und horde schneckt sich eh nix


----------



## Anato (27. Februar 2010)

Finde es auch nicht schwer, weder Horde noch Alli.

MfG Anato Amaris

ps.: vorbereitung ist alles.

pps.: ich als Hordler kann euch auch meine Strategie zu SW sagen, hauptsache ist dabei immer der Kanal, (meißtens allifrei, und wenn nicht helfen schwimmtempotränke) so kommt man überall mit wenig laufwegen an sein Ziel, meißtens srping ich direkt nach der Tiefenbahn ins Wasser.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2010)

Aha in silbermond steht einer das wust ich ja noch garnicht und einfach zu den allis ja toll muss ja selbst für einen "normalen erst durch darnassus durch und da sterben dann schonmal die ersten dann wieder zurück und da biste das 2te mal drann dann nochmal bis zum portal und wenn du keinen stein nutzen willst/kannst (CD) stehste am steg und wartest auf den nächsten tot.
klar binn auch der meinung bliz liebt hordler


----------



## HansiHansenHans (28. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist. Bin reingeritten und wieder raus, habe auch niemanden angegriffen und wurde nicht angegriffen.

Wenn Leute Probleme haben:

- Sucht euch eine Uhrzeit aus wo wenig Leute online sind und nicht zur Rushhour wo die ganze Stadt voll ist. Schule aus, Feierabend wo sich 
 danach die ganzen leutz vor die kiste hocken.

- Spielt euren Char: Pala bubble, Fearen, unsichtbarkeit, voll buffen, blinzeln, was weiß ich....

- Guck euch vorher auf der map den kürzesten weg an und falls ihr euch nit auskennt so nen lvl1 twink zum auskundschaften kann man ja auch machen

- geht alleine, wenn ihr mit ner größeren gruppe geht, denken die leute ihr wollt nen städteraid machen und dann sind erst recht die schotten dicht

- und selbst wenn 1-2 mal sterben kost nur zeit und keine repkosten.


und warum hat die horde nen vorteil??? eher nen nachteil weil fast alle hordenstädte 2 eingänge haben!!!!

Ogrimmar: vorder & hinter mit brücke

undercity: vorder & hinter kanal

Thunderbluff: 2 aufzüge

Silbermond: war da nicht so oft, meine die hätten keinen verbessert mich bitte falls nicht


Sturmwind: vorder & seeweg (wobei den gabs früher nicht!!!), Ubahntunnel (finde der zählt nicht so richtig) also ohne seeweg nur einer
Ironforge: nur 1 eingang
Darnassus: 1 portal
Exodar: vorder & hinter


----------

